

Internet Freedom in Malaysia #stop114a - westi
http://stop114a.wordpress.com/

======
jackyyappp
e27 did an article on this a while back. Very good read:
[http://e27.sg/2012/06/01/darker-internet-days-for-
malaysians...](http://e27.sg/2012/06/01/darker-internet-days-for-malaysians-
as-government-amends-evidence-act-shifts-burden-of-proof-to-website-owners/)

~~~
eblade
Is this akin to Thailand's lese-majesty or more broader? Seems backwards!

~~~
einhverfr
My guess is that lese-majesty is already illegal in Malaysia. The issue as I
understand it is that this changes the burden of proof and broadens
responsibility for such crimes and this is the big issue.

Imagine if someone accessed your unsecured wireless network and downloaded
child pornography, and that absent evidence that you never did it, that was
considered sufficient evidence to convict. That's the concern I see on this
web site and it is scary. I hope it doesn't pass.

